# what types of thumbs or other frogs can i fit in an 18x18x12



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey guys i'm selling some of my adult frogs that I dont need and i have an open fully ready to go 18 long by 18 wide by 12 high terrarium. I am not really interested in tincs or many of the bigger species, i'm more interested in thumbs and frogs that are similar to thumbs. could I put some in a tank that is mostly floor space or will i have to strictly stick to terrestrials? Thanks for your help.

-Nick


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

I personally think that'd be a mighty tight fit and would probably hold off until you could set up something a bit bigger.

-Pat


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I currently have quite a few open tanks this is just an extra. I might end up putting my mint terribilis' in there.


----------



## trevorthetoad (Nov 5, 2012)

Vents, variabilis, vanzolinii, sirensis, p. vittatus, and many of the epipedobates species will do well in a small group in a tank with that floor space, but hight may be an issue. From my experience, vents typically spend a good amount of time foraging in the leaf litter, so they should be a good option for your tank. I'm not quite sure about the other species of thumbnails, though. If I'm not mistaken, vittatus don't get very big and like having lots of floor space, and dont really need much climbing space. Hope this helps!


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah i love the vanzos  How much do they go for if i was to do a 1.2 or a 1.1?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I wouldn't put any thumbs in that tank at all! Not enough arboreal space. And, without the false bottom and stuff, the tank equals out to about 17g. I wouldn't do anything larger then a pair of tincs in that.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

man, are you sure? what else can you recomend becuase I already have enough tincs lol.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, according to your sig, you don't have any auratus. A bit smaller then tincs, but are still considered a large frog. I think they are a really cool looking frog.


----------



## dort (Jul 10, 2009)

I would feel comfortable with a pair (or a group of some kinds) of imitators in a tank that size. I suggest tarapoto just because of personal preference . With lots of plants, hiding spots and leaf litter I'd get up to 4 with that size tank. 

Might skip a thick substrate layer and do most of the plants mounted to give the frogs as much vertical space as possible. Definitely would not put a pair of terribilis in a tank that size, though.

Vittatus are also a good choice. Auratus probably get bigger than what you're looking for, unless you find one of the less common (and usually less colorful) kinds, like lowland or reticulated. They are also very different from thumbs behavior-wise. Most are reclusive.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Personally, I think 12" is too short for any enclosure. Tincs and auratus are both terrestrial, but still love to climb. And, at 18x18, you're not talking a lot of floor space. If you were going to keep a pair of tincs or auratus in that footprint, you should have at least an 18" high tank. 24" would be better.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Thats around the same size as a 10 gallon vert and lots of people house pairs of thumbs in them. Youshould be fine just make a nice background with diffent levels and some wood to climb. Thats just my opinion thou. I mean compared to what any frog would have in the wild none of the tanks anyone has compares.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

JasonE said:


> Personally, I think 12" is too short for any enclosure. Tincs and auratus are both terrestrial, but still love to climb. And, at 18x18, you're not talking a lot of floor space. If you were going to keep a pair of tincs or auratus in that footprint, you should have at least an 18" high tank. 24" would be better.


And he's talking about 'terrestrial' frogs! Not near enough vertical space.

To Scoy, I would find it rather hard to give a 12" tall vivarium ledges.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

scoy said:


> Thats around the same size as a 10 gallon vert and lots of people house pairs of thumbs in them. Youshould be fine just make a nice background with diffent levels and some wood to climb. Thats just my opinion thou. I mean compared to what any frog would have in the wild none of the tanks anyone has compares.


What's about the same size as a 10 vert? A 10 gallon vertical would be 20" high.

Again, I definitely say forgo thumbs, just not enough height to work with.

-Pat


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I thought it was 18" tall , my bad


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

scoy said:


> I thought it was 18" tall , my bad


yeah, 18" tall is a completely different story


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I might just sell it to work on my 180g or 125g


----------

